# Find a TPF member in your Country!



## vonnagy

Corrie recently found a a fantastic website that maps out tpf members around the world. Its a great way to organise a meetup for your area. Find a tpf member nearby or add yourself to this map:

http://www.frappr.com/thephotoforum

Thanks Corrie for creating a map for us!


----------



## Chase

Definitely a great tool!


----------



## Karalee

Bump for this thread, the shoutouts on their own are hilarious


----------



## FlightShadow

another bump


----------



## thebeginning

i'm in the system. be afraid.


----------



## Peanuts

Aww.. farthest north.. North American so far. Common you Edmontonians!


----------



## niccig

No one in Kentucky?  I KNEW Lexington was a photo black hole!


----------



## Dollface

No one in Australia...  Damn. I knew that I was lonely sometimes, but this is just silly *walks off into sunset*


----------



## Paul_the_6th

frapper killed my computer


----------



## Chase

Dollface said:
			
		

> No one in Australia...  Damn. I knew that I was lonely sometimes, but this is just silly *walks off into sunset*



Awwww 

Actually, it is showing people down in Australia when I look at it, maybe it was just being slow?


----------



## Xmetal

Awaiting admin approval. *halo*


----------



## Corry

Xmetal said:
			
		

> Awaiting admin approval. *halo*




Wait, it says that? :scratch:


----------



## GoM

Bah, ignore mine, I buggered it up

Oh well

I live up the street from Rob 

edit: I put "I love up the street from Rob"...which is, I guess, technically correct, in a creepy kind of way


----------



## kordd

yes need admin to hook it up


----------



## Corry

Ok, I had to figure otu my password, and figure out how to do it again, but y'all are approved.  Holy crap a lot of you had joined since I last checked the map!


----------



## Chase

Corry was slacking off AGAIN?


----------



## Corry

Chase said:
			
		

> Corry was slacking off AGAIN?


----------



## Lensmeister

That's me added .... when admin accept


----------



## Corry

Approved!


----------



## Funkyflame

Í`m added too ..


----------



## Reverend

in


----------



## Chrysalide

I come from PARIS in France


----------



## PNA

I'm put in place......it's is great to know where other members are from.


----------



## OVR

If I wrote my name VictorRayvan insted of VictorRazvan how can I write it corect?
I wrote it becouse in Romanian key the "y" is switch with "z"

and take a look on this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=546625#post546625


----------



## nitefly

Added. There are loads of UK members nearer to me than I thought!


----------



## srobb

niccig said:
			
		

> No one in Kentucky? I KNEW Lexington was a photo black hole!


 
And i was beginning to believe Kentucky was.   I may not be in Lexington, but I am not that far away.


----------



## nyyphan

added....off in my own little corner of the world


----------



## Nurd

Tell me theres no one in Wyoming except me.


----------



## Alex_B

Hmm, why can I not add myself to the map? tried a couple of times now, but it would not let me ..  I only get a blank page and i am not added.


----------



## oldnavy170

I added myself but I can't see my post because when I mouse over it the bubble is hidden under and not showing on the map!   I guess thats what I get for living near Canada!!!!


----------



## Alex_B

ok, i tried it about 20 times now.. clicked on the add button, entered the code.. but i do not appear on the map  .. something is fishy there ....


----------



## Nurd

Same happens with me too


----------



## ZakAttack

oldnavy170 said:
			
		

> I added myself but I can't see my post because when I mouse over it the bubble is hidden under and not showing on the map!   I guess thats what I get for living near Canada!!!!


try zooming out. I found you! (no Im not a creepy stalker)


----------



## Corry

...you have to wait until I add you before you show up.


----------



## Corry

...and unfortunately, it's not taking my username or pass word anymore...and I know for a fact they are correct.  So...until I get this straightened out, there won't be anyone added.


----------



## BoblyBill

is it supposed to take forever? it is still loading the map and it has been a good 15mins. Could it be that this is part of the problem that you are having with logging in?


----------



## Corry

It seems to be taken care of now.


----------



## sthvtsh

Waiting for admin. 

Wow, this was a really need idea though. 
I didn't think anyone else would be in florida. =P


----------



## Darfion

The Darfion is there now too


----------



## Dougie

Where's all the Scots on here??????? We're not that shy are we?
Am I full of questions????? Dunno'..........


----------



## GoM

Dougie said:


> Where's all the Scots on here???????



Conquered, innit?


----------



## darich

Am i the only one in Scotland??
:mrgreen:

Just spotted Dougie....looks like i have company!


----------



## macropleasure

i added myself...

but there is nobody else from Austria?


----------



## Alex_B

oh dear .. haven't logged on on that one for ages ... what was my password again?


----------



## Hertz van Rental

*Bump!*

Come on, you people. Add yourselves.


----------



## Ockie

I finally added myself...
also a  BUMP for this thread


----------



## DragonHeart

I finally added myself...


----------



## Alex_B

I totally gave up on that. 

I do not remember my password ... nor my username


----------



## Overread

I am up - come on now I recognise only one member from the UK (LP) there must be more of us about here!


----------



## Easy_Target

There's nobody else in New York City apparently. ;;


----------



## reg

Easy_Target said:


> There's nobody else in New York City apparently. ;;




Helen is.


----------



## Lil Loui

Yep, I'm now added - Oxford


----------



## Chris Stegner

I'm leaving the office right now, but I'm going to check this out tonight. Wanted to say, yes there's another from Kentucky! Northern Kentucky! Fort Thomas.


----------



## C0611

Hey anyone from the philippines?


----------



## Alex_B

that website is not really very useful. you would not check it very often as it is not integrated into TPF. If you do not check it often, you forget your password, and then you are out.

we should have a TPF-member map right on the forum somehow.


----------



## Antarctican

^^^ But once you've inputted your location, why do you really need to access it again? (It makes sense for you, as you'll be moving to another town, but for many of us, we don't need to access/change)


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> ^^^ But once you've inputted your location, *why do you really need to access it again?* (It makes sense for you, as you'll be moving to another town, but for many of us, we don't need to access/change)



to see where those members are located which signed in after me!

I mean, the idea is to stay up to date with who is located where, and not to create a database which constantly fed with new data but hardly ever accessed to retrieve data.


----------



## Overread

but I am not logged in and I can still see the other people


----------



## Antarctican

Alex_B said:


> to see where those members are located which signed in after me!


Huh? I signed in on page 5. I see pages and pages of people who signed in after me.


----------



## Alex_B

just forget all i said, you are right, you need not log in to see


----------



## Antarctican

(Aww go on, admit it, you just wanted to keep signing up and posting your picture over and over.  :greenpbl: )


----------



## ferny

I'm with Alex. I check that site once in a blue moon and for some reason I'm no longer on it either.


----------



## Alex_B

ferny said:


> I'm with Alex. I check that site once in a blue moon and for some reason I'm no longer on it either.



although I am still on there (as i just found out now), the whole thing is not very attractive. we need a huge world map on TPF giving us all member coordinates...


----------



## Alex_B

Antarctican said:


> (Aww go on, admit it, you just wanted to keep signing up and posting your picture over and over.  :greenpbl: )



I could do that on here .....


----------



## ferny

Alex_B said:


> although I am still on there (as i just found out now), the whole thing is not very attractive. we need a huge world map on TPF giving us all member coordinates...



I offered to do it ages ago but it fell flat on silence.


----------



## Lil Loui

Alex_B said:


> Hmm, why can I not add myself to the map? tried a couple of times now, but it would not let me ..  I only get a blank page and i am not added.



Maybe it doesn't like you... or it could be a conspiracy.. :greenpbl::mrgreen:


----------



## Alex_B

Lil Loui said:


> Maybe it doesn't like you... or it could be a conspiracy.. :greenpbl::mrgreen:



And you are probably the culprit behind all this


----------



## chris82

I keep getting the dreaded "page cannot be found" on my browser.


----------



## Rogan

manchester england?


----------

